# talos pain engine vs cronos parasite engine



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

so i wanted to know which one of the to "engine's" is the best. i have chosen three different categories

1) which one works best without any upgrades.

2) which one works best with all the upgrades you can give them.

3) which one work best alone in a combat.

4) which one works best in combat with another squad.

5) which one works best in the shooting phase.

so vote, which one is the best of the two.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

The _Talos _and the _Chronos_ can't really be compared to each other, to be honest. Both are meant to fulfill completely different roles in a _Dark Eldar_ army list. The _Chronos_ is also highly list-specific, only really usable in lists which focus heavily on close assault or _Haemonculi_ coven.
In these specialized lists a _Chronos_ can come in handy - most melee orients lists lack some heavy support though, so that slot might better be filled with a Ravager.
The _Talos_ on the other hand can be devastating on his own, if deployed and used correctly. Double Heat Lances are nice for anti-armour, double Splinter Cannons for anti infantry. For melee a combo of twin-linked Liquifier plus add. CCW is mandatory. In one of the more recent games my single _Talos _ violated six or ork kans plus two dreads on his own.

But, again, they can't really be compared to each other.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Impossible to answer, they are used completely differently. Consult the Dark Eldar tactics forum for more. Anyway:

1) which one works best without any upgrades.
Chronos, you _never_ use a Talos without the minimum upgrades.

2) which one works best with all the upgrades you can give them.
Tie

3) which one work best alone in a combat.
Talos of course

4) which one works best in combat with another squad.
Again, Talos

5) which one works best in the shooting phase.
Chronos for anti-MEq , Talos for anti-tank (spamming glances with haywire, using stun results to get closer, assault and snip-snip-boom)


----------

